# The Mandalorian



## Hollowway (Dec 2, 2019)

Why are we not talking about this, yet? I just subscribed and watched the first 3 episodes. This show is really, really good. (If you’re not watching it, sign up and watch the first 4 episodes (which is all there is atm), and you can cancel in 7 days. But, it’s only $7/mo, and free if you have Verizon unlimited.)

I mainly just think it’s cool that the Boba Fett type character gets a show. For someone who was just an after thought in the trilogy, it’s cool to see his cult following rewarded like this. I’m hoping they incorporate at least a little of this in future Star Wars films.


----------



## Joan Maal (Dec 2, 2019)

I've seen all four episodes. For surethat it's the best thing Disney has done since they bought the franchise. A lot better than the latest shit movies


----------



## setsuna7 (Dec 2, 2019)

Joan Maal said:


> I've seen all four episodes. For surethat it's the best thing Disney has done since they bought the franchise. A lot better than the latest shit movies


This. For me though, this is my favorite of all the canon universe since Empire Strikes Back. 
Jon Favreau did an amazing job!!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 2, 2019)

I’m two episodes in and loving it! It’s way better than any of the 4 new films and recent TV shows. 

Packed full of fan service but in a really good way that makes me smile and think this is exactly how I imagined it as a kid.


----------



## mpexus (Dec 2, 2019)

One of my "issues" with TV Shows is when they look "cheap" and the Stories are also "cheap". First EP was meh at best then it got much better on 2nd and 3rd then here comes Sunday afternoon all family Ep4... At least he didn't removed the Mask and engaged with the other character (i´m avoiding spoilers).


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Dec 2, 2019)

This show is awesome! Only quibble is that Ep. 4 felt like an episode of StarGate or something and not necessarily in a good way.


----------



## Exchanger (Dec 2, 2019)

In line with the previous 2 posts, some plot points are super cliché (also the blacksmith's helmet would belong more in Snyder's 300). All in all the series is not bad but it's not mind blowing either.
I actually preferred the movies (even though they also have their imperfections too) especially the Last Jedi since this one actually twisted a lot of codes and expectations imho.


----------



## budda (Dec 2, 2019)

I watched them this weekend. I dont know the extended universe but I enjoy a good story. Favreau seems to be doing it justice.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 3, 2019)

Yeah, crazy that Favreau is doing this. I didn’t know he was until the credits at the end of Chapter 1. I threw off my headphones and went running into the other room to tell my wife. That dude (Favreau, not my wife) has a way of showing up in just about all the fun stuff I’m watching these days. 

As for the story, there are a couple of cliche type things, but they’ve also avoided a couple I thought for sure were coming. Overall I just want to put it in, gesture at it with an outstretched arm, hand open and palm up, and say to George Lucas, “Would it really have been hard to give us this? Would this really have been more difficult than the prequel movies you did? This is all we were asking for.”


----------



## Manurack (Dec 3, 2019)

Dude, this TV show is sick! Not to mention a huge bonus is watching all Disney movies I grew up watching with my 7 year old daughter!

I was a few beers in after work and cheered at the TV seeing all the other Mandalorian help Mandalore in chapter 3! Chapter 4 was kind of slow, but still good. 

And have you guys seen all the hilarious Baby Yoda memes on Facebook? They're all pure gold lol


----------



## Electric Wizard (Dec 4, 2019)

I'm enjoying the show, and I think it succeeds in a grittier, slice of life kind of look at the star wars universe. Also really enjoying the score. I think it's difficult to come up with memorable music when you're competing with the John Williams score, and the creepy space spaghetti western thing really nails it.

I thought chapter 4 was a little weak though. Too much of a Star Trek episode where everything wraps up at the end and everyone is ready for another adventure next week. That format isn't necessarily bad but the first three didn't follow it. I'm still a little worried that the series will shape up like Rogue One, which hooked me early on with the atmosphere but went on to have a dull story IMO.

Still looking forward to more. Never expected to be more invested in a tv show than a new star wars movie.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 4, 2019)

Manurack said:


> I was a few beers in after work and cheered at the TV seeing all the other Mandalorian help Mandalore in chapter 3!



 Right there with you! I was like, “Yes! Kick some ass!” Anything else would have seemed ridiculous for him to get out of that situation.


----------



## Thaeon (Dec 4, 2019)

Loving this show. I find myself looking forward to Friday every week, and not because I'm starting the weekend.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 5, 2019)

I find it funny that I’ve heard vastly more chatter about this show among students at the college I work at than any of the movies. People really love that Baby Yoda!!


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 5, 2019)

We’re all calling “the child” baby Yoda, but watch Favreau punk us, and introduce adult Yoda in one of these episodes, right next to this baby. Millions of memes will cry out in terror, and be suddenly silenced.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Dec 6, 2019)

Hollowway said:


> We’re all calling “the child” baby Yoda, but watch Favreau punk us, and introduce adult Yoda in one of these episodes, right next to this baby. Millions of memes will cry out in terror, and be suddenly silenced.



I haven’t seen any episodes yet, but...

Yoda was 900 years old (give or take) when he “died”. I assumed everyone’s calling it “baby Yoda” because we don’t know the name of the race.


----------



## Merrekof (Dec 6, 2019)

I'm in Europe and all those pirate sites I used to watch series are down so I can't watch.......


----------



## Exchanger (Dec 6, 2019)

Noisy Humbucker said:


> I haven’t seen any episodes yet, but...
> 
> Yoda was 900 years old (give or take) when he “died”. I assumed everyone’s calling it “baby Yoda” because we don’t know the name of the race.



The timeline being after episode VI, Yoda is already dead, so unless they re-incarnate Dalai Lama style it cannot be him.


----------



## Merrekof (Dec 6, 2019)

Exchanger said:


> The timeline being after episode VI, Yoda is already dead, so unless they re-incarnate Dalai Lama style it cannot be him.


Eh? Wasn't the Mandalorian clan dead during the original trilogy? Jango Fett was one of the last ones IIRC.


----------



## setsuna7 (Dec 6, 2019)

Merrekof said:


> Eh? Wasn't the Mandalorian clan dead during the original trilogy? Jango Fett was one of the last ones IIRC.


Jango is not a Mandalorian.


----------



## Merrekof (Dec 6, 2019)

setsuna7 said:


> Jango is not a Mandalorian.


Nope, but IIRC (used to know almost everything about star wars) Jango was orphaned because a Mandalorian raid. They took him in and raised him as a Mandalorian. He was one of the few survivors after the Mandalorian-jedi war. Mandalore himself was already dead when Jango was still young. And their home planet was destroyed. 
Could be wrong, this is just in the back of my head. The PS2 game "Bounty hunter" focused on Jango Fett's story before Ep. I.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 6, 2019)

The last episode reminded me of the format shows I used to watch a kid like The A Team, Xena, Hercules etc used. Which I presume was from old Western shows with the lone wanderer riding into a town in need of help.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 6, 2019)

I thought about why I enjoyed the series, and how Faverau has made a Star Wars series that harked back to the feel of the original film and it was staring right in front of me. 

Faverau used the same inspiration that George Lucas did and took ideas from classic samurai films and using the storytelling method of less is more. In this case, and I swear I wish I realised it sooner; that The Mandalorian is basically Lone Wolf And Cub. Perhaps even more on the nose than how A New Hope draws heavily from The Hidden Fortress. Hell, Ep.4 is The Seven Samurai in the form of 90s Hercules/Xena TV. Faverau knows his film, and I'm sure going back to the classics for inspiration was deliberate.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 6, 2019)

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Yoda was 900 years old (give or take) when he “died”. I assumed everyone’s calling it “baby Yoda” because we don’t know the name of the race.



Correct, there's nothing else for people to call it.


----------



## Drew (Dec 6, 2019)

Hollowway said:


> We’re all calling “the child” baby Yoda, but watch Favreau punk us, and introduce adult Yoda in one of these episodes, right next to this baby. Millions of memes will cry out in terror, and be suddenly silenced.


 

I'm two episodes in. I'm really enjoying it, but I have a few quibbles. 



Spoiler



The Mandalorian's first bounty at the start, the blue faced guy... Idunno, like you get used to a specific sort of character in a Star Wars movie or show in this case, and they're all, well, a little ridiculous and a little over-formal. The dialogue here is all wrong, too casual, too easy going, too joking around. Even when Han Solo jokes in the original trilogy there's a foirmality and rigidity there - everyone is very serious, and this guy is _not_. It was just jarring, and considering the massive internet backlash to the opening of The Last Jedi I'm surprised I haven't heard more of a negative reaction to this. Meanwhile, to be fair, the Bounty Droid was right on the nose for a Star Wars character, just ridiculous enough to feel right. 

This is beautifully shot. _Too_ beautifully shot. Again... Idunno. It feels more artistic than I was expecting in ways that I'm simultaneously enjoying but feeling a little jarred by it - it keeps pulling me out of the universe when I'm thinking "man, whoever planned out this shot was really thinking about it." 

Why does Baby Yoda just follow the Mandalorian, no questions asked? Like, this dude just shot up all his protectors, so he just goes with them? They don't seem to have been holding him hostage. 

The Mandalorian's voice sounds SO familiar.  Best line so far, two episodes in - "We have him four to one!" "I like those odds."


Baby Yoda IS fucking adorable, though.


----------



## Thaeon (Dec 6, 2019)

Honestly, most of the time I don't even notice its Star Wars. Its just a really good space western for me. Like high plains drifter. But with blasters instead of revolvers and spaceships and speeders instead of horses. Its a well done show. Maybe more arty that gritty. But I'm honestly enjoying it as an arty western.


----------



## budda (Dec 6, 2019)

"That was new!" "It was." - everyone here after the first ding on their gear


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 6, 2019)

Drew said:


> The Mandalorian's voice sounds SO familiar.



It's Pedro Pascal. Aka Oberyn Martell.


----------



## budda (Dec 6, 2019)

I couldn't figure out until the credits why I recognized the mechanic's voice in ep. 5. Given my love of Bojack, I'm ashamed.


----------



## gnoll (Dec 7, 2019)

I always thought Boba Fett was this badass guy doing what the fuck he wants. Picking out his own clothes and stuff. Now you're telling me he's part of some kind of "Mandalorian" collective that all dress up the exact same way?

Hmmm....

I don't know....


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 7, 2019)

Lorcan Ward said:


> The last episode reminded me of the format shows I used to watch a kid like The A Team, Xena, Hercules etc used. Which I presume was from old Western shows with the lone wanderer riding into a town in need of help.


that's a trope they stole from Kurosawa's 7 Samurai/ Yojimbo and Lone Wolf/Cub actually. I got serious 7 samurai vibes from episode 4 with mando trying to train up the peasants to fight a superior force.


----------



## mongey (Dec 7, 2019)

I think the series is great. Is everything the movies could have been. That said didn’t love ep5. The setting was super cool but it was very light on any actual
Plot.


----------



## Exchanger (Dec 7, 2019)

Merrekof said:


> Eh? Wasn't the Mandalorian clan dead during the original trilogy? Jango Fett was one of the last ones IIRC.



Apparently not, at least I can't recall the movie mentioning that, so I guess Disney can just freely decide that they were still out there.



budda said:


> I couldn't figure out until the credits why I recognized the mechanic's voice in ep. 5. Given my love of Bojack, I'm ashamed.



Oh my you'll have to entlighten me here, I also greatly enjoyed Bojack so I wanna know !



gnoll said:


> I always thought Boba Fett was this badass guy doing what the fuck he wants. Picking out his own clothes and stuff. Now you're telling me he's part of some kind of "Mandalorian" collective that all dress up the exact same way?



Well at least he dresses like his dad, and Mandalorians are pretty established in the extended universe (and are always protrayed with this T-shaped visor). Disney takes lots of liberties with the extended universe (not necessarily a bad thing mind you), but here they remained relatively in line (the whole blacksmith stuff is new as far I know though).

For me, the reference is the excellent KOTOR I and II games, they're a bit old but the stories are pretty good. Especially II which introduces a lot of nuances to the whole light side / dark side business. There's also a lot about the trauma of war...and actually the "bad guys" in the war in question are the Mandalorians (like an entire space legion of them) then after that war they become an outcast tribe with martial traditions who make a living as mercenaries or bounty hunters.


----------



## budda (Dec 7, 2019)

@Exchanger amy sedaris!


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 9, 2019)

@Electric Wizard I’m starting to feel a little bit of what you were saying about things being too neatly packaged in each episode. I finally watched 4 and 5 tonight, and it definitely felt that way. I REALLY hope there is more than just baby Yoda to give this a serial feel and a longer arc. In a lot of shows the bad guy is around for the entire season (like the Netflix Marvel shows, Dexter, etc). But thus far each episode can nearly stand on its own. I’m wanting something to make me jones for the next week.


----------



## btbg (Dec 9, 2019)

gnoll said:


> I always thought Boba Fett was this badass guy doing what the fuck he wants. Picking out his own clothes and stuff. Now you're telling me he's part of some kind of "Mandalorian" collective that all dress up the exact same way?
> 
> Hmmm....
> 
> I don't know....



Well, the neckbeards will tell you "BoBa Is Not a TrUU MandALoriAN!" and furthermore this show has nothing to do with Boba Fett so... yeah.


----------



## Drew (Dec 9, 2019)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> It's Pedro Pascal. Aka Oberyn Martell.


Huh, that's awesome. He was an unexpected high point of GoT.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 9, 2019)

Exchanger said:


> Apparently not, at least I can't recall the movie mentioning that, so I guess Disney can just freely decide that they were still out there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clone Wars and Star Wars Rebels also have a lot of lore surrounding the mandalorians. 
Basically the theory is that the Mandolorian is a follower of Deathwatch traditions (an extremist/traditionalist sect of the mando'ade). 
This vid is really good at explaining mandalorian culture/history, etc:


----------



## Drew (Dec 9, 2019)

One thing I keep coming back to, five episodes in. 



Spoiler



Pretty much EVERYONE drops everything to help Baby Yoda. The Mandalorian violates the code of the bounty hunter to go back and rescue Baby Yoda, when he's supposed to act like he doesn't even _remember_ the bounty. The scientist he finds the child with seemed legitimately concerned for his well-being and for keeping him as safe as possible. Amy Sedaris's character, a hardened callloused mechanic mostly interested in how much money she could get from the Mandalorian, also becomes super protective of Baby Yoda, takes some big risks trying to protect the child, and was going to not charge the Mandalorian for the maintenance work before he pays her anyway. Heck, even the aliens we find Baby Yoda with are dead-set on protecting the child from bounty hunters, for no clear reason. 

I can't shake the feeling that this is somehow subversive, like Baby Yoda is bending people to its will. Like, with something other than those huge eyes.


----------



## manu80 (Dec 9, 2019)

After episode 5 ( which was useless honestly ) i wonder where they gonna take the story
I like the first 2 but after that it doesnt take off yet....


----------



## gnoll (Dec 9, 2019)

btbg said:


> Well, the neckbeards will tell you "BoBa Is Not a TrUU MandALoriAN!"



Great, so now he's a poser too, lol 

Either way I think this whole thing cheapens Boba Fett so I'm just gonna pretend it doesn't exist.

La la la, can't hear ya...


----------



## Werecow (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Exchanger (Dec 10, 2019)

Drew said:


> One thing I keep coming back to, five episodes in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nahhh, that's how most people act around babies. All dumb and mushy.


----------



## Drew (Dec 10, 2019)

manu80 said:


> After episode 5 ( which was useless honestly ) i wonder where they gonna take the story
> I like the first 2 but after that it doesnt take off yet....


It DOES seem to be settling into "The Adventures of The Mandalorian, and His Sidekick, Baby Yoda!" Honestly, given this is the first season and there will almost certainly be more, that's not the worst outcome here. 



Exchanger said:


> Nahhh, that's how most people act around babies. All dumb and mushy.


I seem to have been somehow born without that gene.


----------



## Gudbrand (Dec 10, 2019)

gnoll said:


> I always thought Boba Fett was this badass guy doing what the fuck he wants. Picking out his own clothes and stuff. Now you're telling me he's part of some kind of "Mandalorian" collective that all dress up the exact same way?
> 
> Hmmm....
> 
> I don't know....



This is a problem I have with the whole Star Wars universe. Individual character traits, equipment, and costumes from the original movies get amplified into the defining characteristics of an entire group.

For instance, Obi-Wan wore desert robes because he lived on Tatooine. Later they become the iconic jedi robes, because all jedi have to look exactly like the first one we met.

Boba Fett had a cool helmet. Then it turns out that _all_ Mandalorians wear those helmets, _all_ the time, and they never even take them off.

It's like the worldbuilding was done by five year olds with no imagination. I am a huge fan of the original trilogy, and a lot of the EU, but this issue has always bothered me.


----------



## p0ke (Dec 11, 2019)

Exchanger said:


> For me, the reference is the excellent KOTOR I and II games, they're a bit old but the stories are pretty good. Especially II which introduces a lot of nuances to the whole light side / dark side business. There's also a lot about the trauma of war...and actually the "bad guys" in the war in question are the Mandalorians (like an entire space legion of them) then after that war they become an outcast tribe with martial traditions who make a living as mercenaries or bounty hunters.



That's kinda why I didn't feel weird about the mandalorians in the show - they seemed pretty much like they are in those games. The movies never show mandalorians apart from Boba and Jango Fett, so I'd guess they're lone survivors (and ofc not even actual mandalorians) in the original trilogy. Then again, even in KOTOR, they always lived in the outer rim, which is not shown much in the movies anyway... So maybe they're still there but just not shown.

I really dig the show by the way, but the last two episodes felt like filler IMO, apart from the last seconds of ep. 5 I guess. I really hope the main plot will start to show itself soon.


----------



## Exchanger (Dec 11, 2019)

p0ke said:


> That's kinda why I didn't feel weird about the mandalorians in the show - they seemed pretty much like they are in those games. The movies never show mandalorians apart from Boba and Jango Fett, so I'd guess they're lone survivors (and ofc not even actual mandalorians) in the original trilogy. Then again, even in KOTOR, they always lived in the outer rim, which is not shown much in the movies anyway... So maybe they're still there but just not shown.
> 
> I really dig the show by the way, but the last two episodes felt like filler IMO, apart from the last seconds of ep. 5 I guess. I really hope the main plot will start to show itself soon.



Yeah, I meant it that way, so far they got the gist of it. Although I'm not sure if the KOTOR mandos would jeopardize their refuge to back up one of their own if he knowingly broke a rule and put himself in a shit situation. I think they'd have been more "you're either smart enough to get by or strong enough to fight or you deserve to die".


----------



## Drew (Dec 11, 2019)

p0ke said:


> apart from the last seconds of ep. 5 I guess.


Drawing a complete blank on this - put it in [ spoiler ] [ /spoiler ] tags, but what did you have in mind that seemed meaningful?


----------



## p0ke (Dec 11, 2019)

Drew said:


> Drawing a complete blank on this - put it in [ spoiler ] [ /spoiler ] tags, but what did you have in mind that seemed meaningful?





Spoiler



You know, the guy in the cape... Nothing happened but it was shown that someone's after mando.


----------



## Drew (Dec 12, 2019)

p0ke said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You know, the guy in the cape... Nothing happened but it was shown that someone's after mando.


Oh, right. 


Spoiler



Though I assumed it was Baby Yoda that bounty hunter was after


----------



## p0ke (Dec 13, 2019)

Drew said:


> Oh, right.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Yeah, more specifically. Anyway, some ominous figure whom we'll most likely see more of today


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 13, 2019)

I think the show trailer spoilt who it is if anyone has to know now. I don't really mind that the last two episodes were standalone adventure episodes but a bit more overall plot direction would be nice.


----------



## Manurack (Dec 13, 2019)

Speaking of KOTOR on the original Xbox, the new episode Chapter Six feels a lot like the Endar Spire and even the Sith base on Manaan!

And who else yelled "fuck yeah!" When you recognized the bald dude as Kuby from Breaking Bad?!?!


----------



## beerandbeards (Dec 15, 2019)

Drew said:


> Heck, even the aliens we find Baby Yoda with are dead-set on protecting the child from bounty hunters



I’d protect Baby Yoda if I saw it. So fucking cute how could you not!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 15, 2019)

Getting Bill Burr and Clancy Brown (kurgan from highlander, mr. crabs in spongebob) in ep6 was pretty neat. I knew that Clancy was playing the devaronian the second he started talking. 
The dialogue for the twi'lek chick was unbelievably cringy though.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Dec 15, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Getting Bill Burr and Clancy Brown (kurgan from highlander, mr. crabs in spongebob) in ep6 was pretty neat. I knew that Clancy was playing the devaronian the second he started talking.
> The dialogue for the twi'lek chick was unbelievably cringy though.


Back when I cared, I always thought Brown would have made the perfect Sabertooth (and Rutger Hauer the perfect Cable, but that’s another story).

Still waiting for my wife to binge it with me after the grandkids are down, gotta have something to justify that Disney+ sub!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 15, 2019)

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Back when I cared, I always thought Brown would have made the perfect Sabertooth (and Rutger Hauer the perfect Cable, but that’s another story).
> 
> Still waiting for my wife to binge it with me after the grandkids are down, gotta have something to justify that Disney+ sub!


yeah, he would have been a good sabertooth, especially back when he was younger. I'm still salty that they didn't cast stephen lang as Cable in Deadpool 2. Josh Brolin was great, but Stephen Lang just nails that Chris Claremont/Rob Liefeld era Cable vibe.


----------



## beerandbeards (Dec 15, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Stephen Lang just nails that Chris Claremont/Rob Liefeld era Cable vibe.



i concur. Stephen Lang but also Ron Pearlman would work in a way


----------



## Exchanger (Dec 16, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> The dialogue for the twi'lek chick was unbelievably cringy though.





Spoiler



The whole team is just a bunch of sociopathic idiots, why Mando didn't even try to ditch them first chance makes little sense. It's also pretty clear from the beginning they would backstab him first chance. But ok say he really needs the money.
But they also build him up as a ruthless fighter who's not afraid of getting dirty. Call me a psycho but I was disappointed when they reveal at the end they're just in a cell and he didn't kill those assholes like it's first suggested (ok the strobe light scene was awesome). Where's all that grit gone ?
Also the "using a droid arm to interface with the digital lock" thingy..., well, cool but how does he interface with the droids arm, then ?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 16, 2019)

Exchanger said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



yeah I don't really get why the writers had him spare them. Mando has no qualms with murdering people in other episodes. I mean he fucking disintegrated a Jawa just for stealing parts off his ship, why wouldn't he kill the merc team that tried to betray him? And then on top of that, he plants the tracker on the male twi'lek, essentially dooming the whole space station to death once the republic starts blowing it up..


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 21, 2019)

I just watched chapter 6. 
I’m also wondering why


Spoiler



he didn’t kill them. I mean, it sounds like they’re building up to something where he’s learned from his killing ways - with reference to the Good Old Days. But, as has been pointed out, he does kill others, so who knows. Maybe he figured it would show them up even more to not kill them, but let them love and be aware of how he bested them?
I will say that I kept rewinding and watching him waste the droids. It reminded me of the seen one Punisher when they locked him in the cell block hallway, and he had to take out all of those guys. And the strobe scene was cool! 
This is taking a looooong time to build up to some plot. Thus far we have: he used to be way more free about killing people, and now he’s reformed. And he’s got baby Yoda. But there’s no defined bad guy yet, so I’m not sure if we’re just in character development, or if there won’t be a single bad guy.


----------



## Manurack (Dec 21, 2019)

Just watched Chapter 7 of The Mandalorian.

Apparently Gustavo Fring lives on after surviving the explosion at the old folks home in Albuquerque and has graduated from the fortune of blue meth to now capturing baby Yoda's in outer space. He is more machine than man now.

I have spoken.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 29, 2019)

Pollo


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 29, 2019)

how tf did he get the darksaber....


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 29, 2019)

I just saw the new season won't start til next fall. You guys keeping Disney+ now that The Mandalorian is done? It's literally the only show on there I'm watching, so I think I'll probably cancel it until the new season starts.


----------



## budda (Dec 29, 2019)

Yep, wife enjoys it and I paid for a year up front.

You bet your ass I will watch the movies again


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 29, 2019)

Hollowway said:


> I just saw the new season won't start til next fall. You guys keeping Disney+ now that The Mandalorian is done? It's literally the only show on there I'm watching, so I think I'll probably cancel it until the new season starts.


I already canceled my subscription. The majority of the content just doesn't appeal to me. Star wars Rebels/Clone wars was worth watching though.


----------



## mongey (Dec 30, 2019)

Hollowway said:


> I just saw the new season won't start til next fall. You guys keeping Disney+ now that The Mandalorian is done? It's literally the only show on there I'm watching, so I think I'll probably cancel it until the new season starts.



we paid for a year. But it’s worth it if you have young kids for the Disney movie catalogue


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Dec 31, 2019)

I watched Home Alone on there a couple days ago...damn right I'm keeping it. Its cheap AF anyways.


----------



## ThePIGI King (Dec 31, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> how tf did he get the darksaber....


Well if Palps had it after he defeated Maul on Mandalore, it was probably at some point taken from the Death Star, or given to this guy since it was stated he was on Mandalore at some point during the Empire. If he was close enough to Palps it makes sense.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 1, 2020)

I just canceled. I'll re-up later, but I also wanted to send a message to Disney that I was only getting it for The Mandalorian. When it asked why I was canceling I said I want more Star Wars and Marvel. IMO if they just started back up The Punisher and Daredevil they'd pull a lot of people over. But who knows what the backstory is.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 2, 2020)

It had its problems and was very predictable on purpose most of the time but I loved it. I haven't enjoyed a Star Wars show/film this much since the 2003 Clone Wars cartoon. 

I hope this pushes Disney to take a look at why the Mandalorian was so well received and what they need to change for future films and shows.


----------



## Drew (Jan 2, 2020)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I hope this pushes Disney to take a look at why the Mandalorian was so well received and what they need to change for future films and shows.


...Baby Yoda? The only reason my girlfriend gave a shit about it.


----------



## wankerness (Jan 2, 2020)

I think it's more that they let plot elements breathe and don't just throw crap at the screen non-stop with more and more stupid plot elements that leave your head spinning by the end and unsure what happened. The amount of stupid in that movie that I barely noticed cause it was blasted past so fast that I didn't fully process it is incredible.

I have oldschool Star Wars fan friends that love the show that didn't like ANY of the new movies.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jan 2, 2020)

I cared more when Kuiil died than when basically anything happened in the new movies.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 3, 2020)

I just want a coherent story that’s not pulling me out with plot holes and inconsistent characters. They need to take a break and really think where they want to take Star Wars films and what they shouldn't do again.


----------



## Boofchuck (Jan 8, 2020)

F Disney, and damn this show is good.


----------



## jaxadam (Jan 8, 2020)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> I cared more when Kuiil died than when basically anything happened in the new movies.



You have spoken.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jan 20, 2020)

Finally got to finish the season tonight. All in all, lots of fun. I like that the overall vibe reminds of the old “no-longer-canon” books more than any of the movies.

Here’s to hoping season two and Obi Wan are just as good if not better.

We’ll probably keep our subscription for now. Cancelled Netflix to try Disney and it’s cheaper anyway. I will say that the video quality of some of the content looks better than anything else I’ve watched on my 4K tv (audio leaves a bit to be desired though).


----------



## Quiet Coil (Dec 5, 2020)

Anyone watching season 2? It had me genuinely excited for SW related stuff again, right up until...



Spoiler: Spoiler



Chapter 14. The events didn’t bother me so much as the way they were portrayed. Bringing back Fennec/Ming-Na was fine, and the kid getting snatched up okay, but the rapid and poorly executed exposition and subsequent interactions between Fennec and friggin’ Boba Fett felt totally flat. Not totally sure if it was the writers or Robert Rodriguez’ directing, but I’m inclined towards the latter.

That Thrawn reference at the end of Chapter 13 (not to mention the “sabers in the fog” scene) had me cautiously optimistic for future possibilities, but 14 almost came across like a slapdash JJ
Abrams production (and I actually like TFA).


----------



## diagrammatiks (Dec 5, 2020)

I also love eggs.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Dec 5, 2020)

diagrammatiks said:


> I also love eggs.


Tobiko FTW.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 5, 2020)

Quiet Coil said:


> Anyone watching season 2? It had me genuinely excited for SW related stuff again, right up until...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just started to watch, but I’m literally only a few minutes in so far. I’ve just been super busy, but I need to catch up ASAP!


----------



## Quiet Coil (Dec 5, 2020)

Hollowway said:


> I just started to watch, but I’m literally only a few minutes in so far. I’ve just been super busy, but I need to catch up ASAP!



I watch them when I fold clothes once a week and with a wife, kid, and two grandkids worth I can usually fit in two or three episodes!


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Dec 5, 2020)

Quiet Coil said:


> Anyone watching season 2? It had me genuinely excited for SW related stuff again, right up until...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was also disappointed with Chapter 14. 



Spoiler: Spoiler



With Bo-Katan turning up and with Boba Fett turning up, I'm starting to wonder which Mandalorian the show is about. Especially now we've lost the Razorcrest and we're flying around in Slave 1...

I'm also not so happy with the direction that the show is taking with a move away from the non-jedi beginnings, to the "guest star playing a guest character from other star wars franchise" type format. The more existing characters the show introduces the less I think the show seems to be about the new characters we're trying to establish. 

I agree this felt like the bad bits of the new trilogy in many ways!



But looking forward to next week to see what happens.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 5, 2020)

Quiet Coil said:


> I watch them when I fold clothes once a week and with a wife, kid, and two grandkids worth I can usually fit in two or three episodes!


Haha, you’re like me. I watch only when I’m working out (on a treadmill or rowing machine). Which means I haven’t worked out in 2 weeks, lol.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Dec 5, 2020)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> I was also disappointed with Chapter 14.
> 
> But looking forward to next week to see what happens.



Part of the fun (for me) is seeing who directed the episode at the end! Here’s to hoping we get winners for the last two!

P.S. I found the “Gallery” episodes (essentially the making-of season 1) to be even more interesting than the show itself, some pretty neat tricks going on there.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Dec 14, 2020)

Finally got a chance to watch episode 15.


Spoiler



Really enjoyed Bill Burr's Star Wars Tarintino-esque scene, great stuff.


----------



## mongey (Dec 14, 2020)

Gotta to say boba fett is a let down. For all the hype he really hasn’t added anything to the mix.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 15, 2020)

mongey said:


> Gotta to say boba fett is a let down. For all the hype he really hasn’t added anything to the mix.


Yeah, I agree. I especially didn’t like it when


Spoiler



he takes his armor back, fights with Mando, Mando compliments his rocket aim in taking down the imperial ship, then they stand there talking a bit, and THEN, he’s like, “look, it says right here, it’s my armor, and that my dad used to have it.” And mando’s like, “ok, I didn’t even say anything. You’re wearing it, you helped me, and I didn’t even say to give it back.” I just feel like the Boba Fett I expected wouldn’t feel like he owed it to anyone to prove he wasn’t stealing armor.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Dec 15, 2020)

mongey said:


> Gotta to say boba fett is a let down. For all the hype he really hasn’t added anything to the mix.



Total letdown, especially if you’re a fan of his portrayal in the later (and retconned) books.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Dec 15, 2020)

What gets me though is that the more character cameos we get the smaller the Star Wars Universe seems to get.

I was more interested to see Bill Burr’s character return than to see Boba Fett return in the role he seems to have now


----------



## mongey (Dec 18, 2020)

Well I’ll give it to them. They brought it in the last episode.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 18, 2020)

Spoiler



The fodder troops and lack of any stakes for the characters got a bit tiring this season but plenty of great action scenes, Asoka was cool, Space sections were really cool, great to see original trilogy lightsaber combat, lots of great looking sets and seeing repurposed empire tech, fan service that I feel worked well 

Easily my favourite star wars content since the 2 hour “Samurai Jack” Clone Wars cartoon but I’d like to feel more tension and less plot armour.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 20, 2020)

Spoiler



So, Pedro Pascal fighting with a spear and getting his head smashed in by a massive killing machine. Callback, anyone?


----------



## jaxadam (Dec 20, 2020)

Xaios said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> So, Pedro Pascal fighting with a spear and getting his head smashed in by a massive killing machine. Callback, anyone?





Spoiler



For a minute there I thought I was watching Robocop


----------



## sakeido (Dec 21, 2020)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> What gets me though is that the more character cameos we get the smaller the Star Wars Universe seems to get.
> 
> I was more interested to see Bill Burr’s character return than to see Boba Fett return in the role he seems to have now



as cool as those last few episodes were I could not get the memberberries from South Park out of my head. "member him? member her? member that? member that cool scene from rogue one?" yeah I member 

which was annoying cuz the characters got mega dumb and apparently didn't remember shit about anything, just to set up the big finale.. which was cool, but I couldn't forget so many people had to act like morons to line the pieces up like that


----------



## r33per (Jan 2, 2021)

Just started watching, just finished S1E5. It is unmistakably Star Wars but has a certain Firefly vibe to it as well.

I also like the use of guitar and synth in the musical scoring. Very nice.


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 10, 2021)

Soooo does Cara Dunne get killed off or recasted?


----------



## Randy (Feb 10, 2021)

My guess is that she's basically never mentioned again and a different character that fills that roll is created from scratch.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 10, 2021)

Ralyks said:


> Soooo does Cara Dunne get killed off or recasted?


probably recasted. Which is a good thing in my book. Gina Carano is so wooden that she gives Pinocchio a run for his money. She should have stuck to MMA


----------



## Merrekof (Feb 10, 2021)

I really liked Gina Carano as Cara Dune.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 11, 2021)

Merrekof said:


> I really liked Gina Carano as Cara Dune.



Yeah. Not so much as a person though. 

No way was Disney going to let that fly with thier image. 

I agree with @KnightBrolaire, character was great, but nothing about the acting was superlative.


----------



## philkilla (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## diagrammatiks (Feb 11, 2021)

philkilla said:


>




the right...
still not quite understanding that it's ok to hate things that are bad.


----------



## MFB (Feb 11, 2021)

What did she say? All the articles just say she tweeted something, but no screenshot of the tweet itself.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 11, 2021)

Crazy how quickly you can tank your career and even more so how famous people are so oblivious to the guaranteed consequences.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 11, 2021)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Crazy how quickly you can tank your career and even more so how famous people are so oblivious to the guaranteed consequences.



Make no mistake, she'll be a fixture on the RWNJ circuit for years to come.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 11, 2021)

MFB said:


> What did she say? All the articles just say she tweeted something, but no screenshot of the tweet itself.





Gina Carano said:


> Jews were beaten in the streets, not by Nazi soldiers but by their neighbors…even by children. Because history is edited, most people today don’t realize that to get to the point where Nazi soldiers could easily round up thousands of Jews, the government first made their own neighbors hate them simply for being Jews. How is that any different from hating someone for their political views


I don't know that it's particularly super offensive, but it's stupid and she had already been on thin ice quite recently.
She also posted a few other dumb things recently, so I was unclear which straw it was that broke the camel's proverbial back, myself.


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 11, 2021)

She was okay in the MMA world, but she ain’t no Meisha Tate.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 11, 2021)

bostjan said:


> I don't know that it's particularly super offensive, but it's stupid and she had already been on thin ice quite recently.
> She also posted a few other dumb things recently, so I was unclear which straw it was that broke the camel's proverbial back, myself.


I mean it's an overly reductive statement that dismisses all the complexity tied to the Nazis rounding up Jews (the rampant global antisemitism at the time, scapegoating due to the economy tanking, and other underlying issues that led up to it), but she's not wrong about people being persecuted for political views in the past. Mussolini and his cronies literally did that. Hitler did that as well. McCarthy did that with communists in the 50s. I don't think that particular statement is offensive tbh, but I also don't care at all if she gets blacklisted or whatever due to her not being able to keep her opinions off social media.


----------



## philkilla (Feb 11, 2021)

diagrammatiks said:


> the right...
> still not quite understanding that it's ok to hate things that are bad.



the left...
still not quite understanding that it's ok to disagree with everything the left thinks is good.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Feb 11, 2021)

philkilla said:


> the left...
> still not quite understanding that it's ok to disagree with everything the left thinks is good.



sure but if you agree with being racist and transphobic you’re just wrong. Whoops.


Although I also believe that creatives should just stay off of social media when they are employed by someone else. Woke identity politics liberals say stupid shit all the time. 

difference is...it doesn’t lead to violence.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Feb 11, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I mean it's an overly reductive statement that dismisses all the complexity tied to the Nazis rounding up Jews (the rampant global antisemitism at the time, scapegoating due to the economy tanking, and other underlying issues that led up to it), but she's not wrong about people being persecuted for political views in the past. Mussolini and his cronies literally did that. Hitler did that as well. McCarthy did that with communists in the 50s. I don't think that particular statement is offensive tbh, but I also don't care at all if she gets blacklisted or whatever due to her not being able to keep her opinions off social media.



it was really literally just a small hair on top of a mountain of crap though. She was quite for a bit when Parler was still around...


----------



## philkilla (Feb 11, 2021)

diagrammatiks said:


> sure but if you agree with being racist and transphobic you’re just wrong. Whoops.
> 
> Although I also believe that creatives should just stay off of social media when they are employed by someone else. Woke identity politics liberals say stupid shit all the time.
> 
> difference is...it doesn’t lead to violence.



Are you referencing Gina in regards to a trans person? I'd make an assumption of what it is, but I'll wait.

As a caveat, I don't think trans people have any business competing in professional sports aside from their biological gender; does that make me a transphobe or someone that prefers a fair game??


----------



## Randy (Feb 11, 2021)

philkilla said:


> Are you referencing Gina in regards to a trans person? I'd make an assumption of what it is, but I'll wait.
> 
> As a caveat, I don't think trans people have any business competing in professional sports aside from their biological gender; does that make me a transphobe or someone that prefers a fair game??



I don't know what she said in that particular instance but the overall issue isn't having an opinion, it's when you post it in a calloused and dismissive way.

Did you think making a point about being 'cancelled' for your political views is best handled by analogizing the Nazis and the Jews, when you're a public figure? I don't know what the trans thing was that she said but if it was as boneheaded as that Nazi analogy, than she deserves whatever she got slung at her for being fuckin' stupid.

And "the right" 10 times out of 10 end up getting cancelled because they can't separate what you think and how you communicate it.


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 11, 2021)

I'll gladly take Meisha Tate as Carano's replacement for Cara Dune.


----------



## philkilla (Feb 11, 2021)

I'm willing to bet there's a clause in her contract against public statements that could bring discredit upon the company etc; not wise to go on twitter when the mafia looks for anything and everything to rally against..especially if you happen to like your job.


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 11, 2021)

philkilla said:


> I'm willing to bet there's a clause in her contract against public statements that could bring discredit upon the company etc; not wise to go on twitter when the mafia looks for anything and everything to rally against..especially if you happen to like your job.



Well, hopefully there’s nothing in her contract about going out on a date with me, because Meisha is the only one my wife will allow me to go out on a date with.


----------



## Randy (Feb 11, 2021)

philkilla said:


> I'm willing to bet there's a clause in her contract against public statements that could bring discredit upon the company etc; not wise to go on twitter when the mafia looks for anything and everything to rally against..especially if you happen to like your job.



The cancel mob are actually a super small but vocal group. The mistake is that they take the bait and say something stupid everyone else can unilaterally hate them for. Tons of people who have been smart enough to beat it.


----------



## Randy (Feb 11, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> probably recasted. Which is a good thing in my book. Gina Carano is so wooden that she gives Pinocchio a run for his money. She should have stuck to MMA



Current front runner for fancasting is Lucy Lawless.


----------



## zappatton2 (Feb 11, 2021)

It's a shame... oh wait... no it's not! She had been spouting hateful and ignorant things for a while now, and I believe she's been given multiple chances to course correct. Predictably, the usual suspects will cry about freedom of speech like it's some guarantee of freedom from any consequences for said speech.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 11, 2021)

Randy said:


> Current front runner for fancasting is Lucy Lawless.


I would LOVE lawless as Cara Dune. She's a great character actor and has a ton of range. Plus she's done a lot of action work on Ash vs Evil Dead/Xena.


----------



## MFB (Feb 11, 2021)

And she can fly!


----------



## Merrekof (Feb 11, 2021)

This is one of the downsides of social media. Everyone has a voice to say stupid things to the whole world. 
I'm no longer active on social media (aside from SSO ofcourse) so I really had to Google what was going on. Yep, she posted dumb stuff imo. 

Also, Lucy Lawless as Cara Dune has my seal of approval!


----------



## diagrammatiks (Feb 11, 2021)

philkilla said:


> Are you referencing Gina in regards to a trans person? I'd make an assumption of what it is, but I'll wait.
> 
> As a caveat, I don't think trans people have any business competing in professional sports aside from their biological gender; does that make me a transphobe or someone that prefers a fair game??



no it’s about what she said about lgb and transgender people vigorously and often in her in her tweets. 

And on your second point I’d like say that you’re an idiot but I’m not going to.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 11, 2021)

Right-oriented opinion: corporations are free to hire/fire whomever they want for whatever/no reason whenever they choose, so her firing is fine.

Left-oriented opinion: she made stupid public statements and was warned, then continued to make stupid public statements about her warning, so she was fired.

From my perspective, she sort of played reverse chess. Every time she was asked to cool it, she apologized, then complained publicly for having to apologize. Honestly, all that does is self-destruct her public persona from both ends.


----------



## Drew (Feb 11, 2021)

bostjan said:


> Right-oriented opinion: corporations are free to hire/fire whomever they want for whatever/no reason whenever they choose, so her firing is fine.
> 
> Left-oriented opinion: she made stupid public statements and was warned, then continued to make stupid public statements about her warning, so she was fired.
> 
> From my perspective, she sort of played reverse chess. Every time she was asked to cool it, she apologized, then complained publicly for having to apologize. Honestly, all that does is self-destruct her public persona from both ends.


yeah, no shit, right? 

I'm hoping, as a final going away present, Disney recasts her character with a trans jewish actress.


----------



## r33per (Feb 11, 2021)

Randy said:


> My guess is that she's basically never mentioned again and a different character that fills that roll is created from scratch.


#Mandyville!


----------



## Randy (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 11, 2021)

philkilla said:


> the left...
> still not quite understanding that it's ok to disagree with everything the left thinks is good.



Man, I work for a fairly conservative organization (finance within a large defense contractor) and if I was publicly posting the things she was I would be gone within a week of management finding out 

Outside of a very small (and occasionally loud) group on a website that only a minority of country actively uses no one thinks there's an issue being a conservative.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 12, 2021)

zappatton2 said:


> Predictably, the usual suspects will cry about freedom of speech like it's some guarantee of freedom from any consequences for said speech.


Yeah, typically the group that complains about freedom of speech being restricted is the group that prides themselves on following the constitution. But they don’t seem to understand that freedom of speech only applies to the government attempting to restrict speech. Private companies can do as they please. Complaining about free speech when the government isn’t even involved is a huge pet peeve of mine. 

And I also agree that people can be conservative and have totally normal discussions about their views. But in the past 4 years we’ve seen a rise in assholes commenting on social media. There’s a huge difference in condemning someone for being a self centered asshole, and for having different views than others. She was clearly being an asshole yet again, and whined that she was as persecuted as the Jews in the Holocaust. That’s almost the definition of being an entitled self centered asshole.


----------



## Drew (Feb 12, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, typically the group that complains about freedom of speech being restricted is the group that prides themselves on following the constitution. But they don’t seem to understand that freedom of speech only applies to the government attempting to restrict speech. Private companies can do as they please. Complaining about free speech when the government isn’t even involved is a huge pet peeve of mine.
> 
> And I also agree that people can be conservative and have totally normal discussions about their views. But in the past 4 years we’ve seen a rise in assholes commenting on social media. There’s a huge difference in condemning someone for being a self centered asshole, and for having different views than others. She was clearly being an asshole yet again, and whined that she was as persecuted as the Jews in the Holocaust. That’s almost the definition of being an entitled self centered asshole.


They're also usually the "fuck your feelings" group, too, which is ironic because they then go and get all butt-hurt in the feels when, god forbid, another private group exercises THEIR first amendment rights and suddenly they have to face consequences for their actions.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Feb 19, 2021)

Freedom of speech does not mean freedom from the consequences, which seems to escape certain people, especially some celebs and most politicians, who really do need their online content supervising by a responsible adult. Plus I'll add that the people most vocal about having their or others freedom of speech rights restricted or that they or someone else they support are being "cancelled" by the "Woke cancel culture" usually do all their complaining online to their 100's of thousands if not millions of followers, as part of their regular national newspaper column or during one of many interviews on multiple TV/Radio channels or in nationally available magazines....

The last 4 years has really enabled alot of idiots to talk such BS that is now just the norm in mainstream media coverage, 5 or 6 years ago there is no way anyone would even question this decision to fire her.

Also the defense of foul or hate fuelled opinions of its their "Right of freedom of speech..." usually at the same time condemns anyone elses right to freedom of speech if that contradicts or criticises them


----------



## philkilla (Feb 19, 2021)

Louis Cypher said:


> Freedom of speech does not mean freedom from the consequences, which seems to escape certain people, especially some celebs and most politicians, who really do need their online content supervising by a responsible adult. Plus I'll add that the people most vocal about having their or others freedom of speech rights restricted or that they or someone else they support are being "cancelled" by the "Woke cancel culture" usually do all their complaining online to their 100's of thousands if not millions of followers, as part of their regular national newspaper column or during one of many interviews on multiple TV/Radio channels or in nationally available magazines....
> 
> The last 4 years has really enabled alot of idiots to talk such BS that is now just the norm in mainstream media coverage, 5 or 6 years ago there is no way anyone would even question this decision to fire her.
> 
> Also the defense of foul or hate fuelled opinions of its their "Right of freedom of speech..." usually at the same time condemns anyone elses right to freedom of speech if that contradicts or criticises them



It happens on both sides...


If Kathleen Kennedy wasn't at lucas film this wouldn't have been a problem.


----------



## mmr007 (Feb 20, 2021)

No joke...I'm being serious. Can anyone show an example of a random thought on Twitter greatly benefitting an actor/musician/politician/athlete/CEO?


----------



## Louis Cypher (Feb 21, 2021)

Regardless of where you stand on Carano's sacking, season 2 was some of the best TV ever for me and both seasons have been arguably one of the best additions to the star wars universe since the original trilogy. Proof too that others understand Star Wars better than Lucas has done for decades


----------



## philkilla (Feb 22, 2021)

Louis Cypher said:


> Regardless of where you stand on Carano's sacking, season 2 was some of the best TV ever for me and both seasons have been arguably one of the best additions to the star wars universe since the original trilogy. Proof too that others understand Star Wars better than Lucas has done for decades



Anything Lucas touched was light years better than the cluster fuck of the new trilogy.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 22, 2021)

philkilla said:


> Anything Lucas touched was light years better than the cluster fuck of the new trilogy.


Everything JJ Abrams touches turns to shit.


----------



## philkilla (Feb 23, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Everything JJ Abrams touches turns to shit.



I think the critical drinker or red letter summed him up well. He's a good director, but he can't write for shit.

The force awakens was a "safe" film; everyone knows it basically copied a new hope, and despite Mary Sue running amok, it was decent as a star wars film.

Where Lucas films and Disney fucked up was allowing that round headed ding dong Rian Johnson to scrap pretty much everything and create the abomination of The Last Jedi...JJ had to pick up the pieces of that and we were left with TROS.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Feb 23, 2021)

I’m afraid that I’m very much of the opinion that despite what Disney insists, the old ‘Expanded Universe’ is canon, whilst the Disneyverse is essentially badly written fanfiction.

Unless, of course, that the Mandalorian rewrites Star Wars history, in which case everything’s fine and dandy.


----------

